# how to get cheap insurance



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

does anyone know where to get cheap insurance?? what are some of your guys' rates? i have 2 tickets (one for racing) and an accident in the past 2 years. Help me please!!! I will lose my 200SX if I don't find cheap insurance (cheap as in under $200/month) I used to have State Farm, but those @ssholes kicked me off this month because they checked my dmv record and discovered my racing ticket. please, someone point me to a good insurance company!


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

*Try Geico*

Well, I am paying $120 a month here in Colorado. Thats with a speeding ticket(15+mph over), another ticket for reckless driving, and an accident still on my record until November of next year.

Thats with Geico. Try Progressive also.


Also, if you want cheaper, try maxing out your deductibles like for collision and a few other things. A $500 deductible versus a $1000 gave me a nice saving. Which makes me more of a safer driver considering thats pretty steep if I get into an accident.

Good Luck!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You need to do the following to get cheaper insurance rates:

 Add 20 years to your age
Get married
Move far away from any urban area
Add MORE cars to your policy
Get a sex change
Become a law enforcement officer


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Turn 25 and go with Geico. Who can beat a Gecko that drives a car?


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

allright, i'll try out geico. I was considering them awhile ago, but never got to call yet. i'll do all my searches soon. oh, and i'm 19. i'm not sure how old you guys are...and i still don't get it, why are girls' insurance cheaper anyway? I personally think that more women than men are more careless when it comes to driving. what gives?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Women can cry their way out of a ticket where a guy is just pissed we got caught.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

if your under 25 dont got geico.if u want real cheep insurence just look in the phone book and go with some off the wall family owned insurence they are not the best but they are cheep im 16 and i only pay $115 a month for PIP.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

women can cry their way out of a ticket "my ass" anyway when im on the road i see the same amount of reckless driving guys as i see reckless driving girls.........and about the crying the way out of a ticket its true i never gotten a ticket b4 but thats because i never drove reckless enough to get stopped must tell ya something....by the way im with allstate really dont know much about them my parents pay my insurance..........


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

*cheap insurance eh?*

i had no clue that CHEAP insurance existed lol

im 20, and for the last year and a half, i have had to pay $500 a month for my P.o.S. Sentra, and i get no breaks. Thats with $1000 deductibles  and my car registered and insured in meriden ct, not even bridgeport... in bridgeport ct, they wanted upwards of 12000 a year! isn't that sum B.S.???

Good Luck all of you, lol, insurance suxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Lisa said:


> *women can cry their way out of a ticket "my ass" anyway when im on the road i see the same amount of reckless driving guys as i see reckless driving girls.........and about the crying the way out of a ticket its true i never gotten a ticket b4 but thats because i never drove reckless enough to get stopped must tell ya something....by the way im with allstate really dont know much about them my parents pay my insurance.......... *


You are one of the few Lisa.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Try Geico, 21, and progressive. They seem to be pretty cheap!
I have state farm...I know you dont like them but them have been pretty good to me. I had dents all around my car from assholes who can't park and they covered the whole damn thing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

I think insurance depends on where ya live too. If you live in a less populated area...there's less chance of you getting into a reck..and less chance of them making money off you...so they're gonna jack the prices up. Like I used to live in Kentucky...insurance for me down there for a year was like 2g's...I came out to California, and bam...it dropped some 500-700 bucks!! I can't remember exactly. 

Good luck finding insurance bro.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Holy $#!+. I thought I was getting ripped at $80 CDN/month. Wow. How do you guys afford to drive? If I had to pay what some of you guys are paying it'd be the big Public Transit Limo for me.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't pay by month, but right now I'm paying $457 every 6 months, that being for just liability though.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

well i still don't get how a clean driving girl gets cheaper insurance when compared to a clean driving guy...hmmm...and maybe i should start crying when i get pulled over, i wonder what the officer would think, hahah. anyway, i tried geico, and they were spendy - $460/month! Ummm, I'll keep looking around, maybe try that family owned insurance. or maybe i'll go liability, but don't i have to have my car paid off in order to do that??


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Become a law enforcement officer

I can't getthat damned quote thing to work.
I don't know who said that is a good way to get cheap insurance, but they're wrong... 
I'm 24 years old, and I've got 2 speeding tickets on my record. One of them is going off my record in September, and the other one is going to be on there for another year and 2 months. The BEST rate I got, by far, is $119 a month, and that's for full coverage, $500 deductible, and that's figuring just my car. I'm sure theres some discounts in there for having my wifes Mustang, and our homeowners insurance on there, too, but nobody said anything to me about a law enforcement discount, and nothing is listed on my policy. Cops don't get a break.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you an LEO?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Between my wife and I, we pay about $1100 a year. so about 50 bucks a vehicle with AAA. I have liablility and comprehensive insurance on mine but hers is just liability. I think it's pretty good for AAA. Oh I got one ticket too. (80 in a 65)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

you have to be all paid off for liability.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

ok, I better get my car paid off then if I want just liability. I mean, heck, my car isn't luxurious or anything and if I do get in a simple bumper to bumper wreck, i'll just put on a bodykit or something. i need to get married or something to help lower my rates...and no more tickets for 3 years i guess-that's how long it takes to get off your record right?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Bahearn--Yes, I am.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

200SEX said:


> *.....why are girls' insurance cheaper anyway? I personally think that more women than men are more careless when it comes to driving. what gives? *


girl's insurance is cheaper because it's statistically proven that guy's are involved in more dangerous driving aka speeding, unsafe lane changes, racing, etc. I dunno but you know how so many companies love to biased their views on "statistics." I still think guys drive more aggressive for a reason. It's because we're better drivers.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There's a statistic out that girls are becoming just as reckless... there's something scary about girl driving recklessly... it's like they'll take it to a more extreme level then a guy will just to prove she can keep up with a guy... (IMO).


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The implication with LEO's was professional courtesy. No tickets, no impetus for rate increase.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

For a long time, 1/2 of *all* accidents were caused by males 16-21 years of age.

I guess young girls are getting worse due to cell phones surgically implanted into their ears.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hahaha... but males do that too.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

oh my, that sounds scary when a girl will be driving more extreme just to show off for a guy. and come to think of it actually, the other day i was right next to a honda accord ('93 I believe) that was lowered, limo tinted, loud exhaust, and i'm sure a bunch of other things because when I downshifted next to her at about 35 and took off by 2 car lengths, i didn't think she wanted to race so i shifted at 5500 rpms and then whoosh! she zips by me and cuts me off! i mean, she went into my lane like 5 feet in front of me!! that is really crazy, and just not fair because when you race someone, you don't cut them off...

on another note, do you guys think it is possible that someone else can get insurance on my car for ALL drivers (not just me in particular) because my brother is almost 30 and hasn't had a ticket in the last 10 years. so i'm thinking that he get insurance for me somehow, or get me covered under him as a 2nd driver and i'll just give him the money. do you guys think that would work?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Nope. For example, my insurance policy prohibits me from allowing anyone under 25 and over 55 years of age to drive my vehicles. If I added a young driver, it would at least triple my insurance.

Net gain = 0.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think girls are being added on to the statistic because you always seem do stuff guys don't do. Like putting on make up, brushing ur hair, making sure their chest isnt popping out, etc. Well I hope that only girl are doing that...........


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Holy $#!+. I thought I was getting ripped at $80 CDN/month. Wow. How do you guys afford to drive? If I had to pay what some of you guys are paying it'd be the big Public Transit Limo for me. *


   

For my little B12 it's $130/month. It's absolutely nuts. Just changed from CAA to Bel-Air Direct and my payments are going down to $110/month then down again in October when I turn 19. FCS which insurance company do you use???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Rice Box:

co-operators. The accounts for my whole family are through them so we probably get some "group deal. " Also, I haven't got a speeding ticket in over 2 years now! I'm slowing down in my old age & the cruise control helps A LOT. Before I turned 25 I wasn't paying a lot either, maybe $100/month.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll have to check them out.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

give liberty mutual a call i have full coverage rental $40 a day towing and maxed on all coverages and with a red sports car, with a no-fault claim and mine is only 120 a month and im 28 and live in houston tx.


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

You can find it, but over 25 and no tickets in the past 3 years really helps.

I have mine through Progressive (I used Countrywide Insurance Services as an agent) and pay

$88 / month for

Full coverage 2002 Nissan Frontier
Liability Only 1989 Chevy Camaro Convertible

Not bad for a 28 yr/old single guy with no kids.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY CRAP...Compared to my insurance rates, ALL of you are getting screwed! I live in the Chicago suburbs. Have 1 ticket on my record for going 63 in a 40 on a residential street during rush hour.(Five years ago) FULL coverage through Country Companies for my car is $130. EVERY THREE MONTHS. I believe that comes out to $43.33 every month.

BUT, I'm also 32. Married. NO ACCIDENTS. Have my homeowners insurance with them. AND have my wife's SUV with them. I also HAVE to belong to the local Farm Bureau, though. A whopping $10 per year. Tons of discounts with them. So for BOTH of our vehicles we pay around $1100 per year.

Try Country Companies. Or maybe changed to Country Mutual Ins.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

anyway...i am selling my car finally to a friend for $5000. but here is how i'm going to do the insurance thing. well, my brother who is turning 30 and no tickets or accidents in like 10 years, is going to get insurance from whatever company besides state farm and have everyone who drives the car insured. that way, i wont be specified into his insurance rate and still be able to drive the car legally. do i make any sense? so yeah, he'll be paying like $300 every 6 months for my new car, maybe less depending on what i will get. peace out peeps.


----------

